# poly bags for t-shirt packing



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

hello, im trying to find some good poly bags for my clothing line, I use some clear plastic poly bags with a 2" flap their kind of cheap quality I have been looking for the bags that when you put your shirt in its like sealed shut as well as the packaging is really tight to the shirt...I know uline sells poly bags, but they have a ton of them so I dont know which ones to look at plus I see some of their prices are kind of expensive. Does anybody know any good poly bags or a different kind poly bag I was also looking at the drawstring bags, but they run at almost $80 for 100 pieces. Anybody know any good poly bags that I can use that are not highly expensive?? Appreciate it!

Oh and what about printing on poly bags what kind of ink can do i need to use and what about the drying of it??


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

Uline has #S-14478 10x12 Resealable bags 1000-$63 or #S-8528 10x15 Flap Lock bag 1000-$53
plus they has the stickers #S-9671 round size labels XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL 1000-$5 per rol
I know this because I am looking at my invoice I just bought them
or you can go onto ebay 100 - 9 x 12 PLASTIC POLY T - SHIRT CLEAR BAGS 2" FLAP 1 MIL | eBay 
I have used these too


----------



## Yasirm86 (Jan 22, 2012)

gotshirts2ink said:


> Uline has #S-14478 10x12 Resealable bags 1000-$63 or #S-8528 10x15 Flap Lock bag 1000-$53
> plus they has the stickers #S-9671 round size labels XS, S, M, L, XL, XXL, XXXL 1000-$5 per rol
> I know this because I am looking at my invoice I just bought them
> or you can go onto ebay 100 - 9 x 12 PLASTIC POLY T - SHIRT CLEAR BAGS 2" FLAP 1 MIL | eBay
> I have used these too


Gotchu Thank you l like the deal ones better! And the stickers degintly good touch...and do you know how some companies have the shirts tightly sealed or is that the packing, folding??


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

I tried this at my old job with few t-shirts and it didnt look to good I was thinking from a customer opening the package I just pushed the air out of the bag and sealed it 
Uline #S-5865 and used a #H-190


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

I use these.....

www.uniquepacking.com

These are cello, not poly....


----------



## gotshirts2ink (Nov 12, 2009)

You don't need custom bags. Valuemailers on eBay are the best and the Cheapest.


----------



## Rickys Graphics (May 24, 2011)

Upak I've used their products. Good prices and fast shipping.


----------



## VICEREVERSA (Apr 24, 2012)

you can also take polybags and slap a sticker design on it for more unique branding


----------

